
Parler: Free Speech Social Network - retortio
https://parler.com/
======
rschulman
Translation: Bored of 4chan and gab? Come join our network of nazis, racists,
and vaccine deniers!

~~~
retortio
There was a time when the Left was opposed on principle to our lives being
controlled by the whims of huge corporations.

Ironically when this monopolistic control extends to our speech and
information, the Left has suddenly forgotten its principles. Arbitrary black
box moderation is OK because "they're on OUR side".

Well, I know enough of history to know that contenting yourself with a
dangerous or corruptible system because it happens to align with you at the
present moment is incredibly foolish.

Some of us still believe in the principle of free speech. Its protection from
governments and corporations is a solemn duty as far as I'm concerned.

~~~
rschulman
I'm so sick and tired of people who have no idea what freedom of speech means.

Nowhere did I say that the government should do anything to this pile of
fascist idiots over at Parler. I'm just saying that a social network
predicated on the idea of "we will never moderate our platform" will be an
actual legitimate trash fire of a place to spend time.

Moderation is not censorship. If you're being moderated at a particular
community, it means that the community thinks you're offensive and don't want
to hear from you anymore.

~~~
retortio
What you're referring to is the codified freedom of speech protection in the
Constitution. That's not what I'm referring to.

My post is about the ideal of freedom of speech. There is a debate to be had
about the level to which "platforms" should respect that ideal. My position is
that relying on the good faith of platforms to moderate speech is dangerous
when those platforms are as dominant as Facebook/Twitter/Google are.

So you see this is separate from Article I.

